# Pico with Melo 2 issues



## Wapenson (1/6/16)

Good day

I was wondering if anyone can help me out. I got my first TC setup (Pico & Melo 2) and I'm currently using the Ni setting for the nickel coil that I have. 

My problem is that there is no flavor and no vape production, am I doing something wrong?

Tried is from 390F up to 500F. 

Jews I use at the moment is Orion - Meteorite.

Thank you


----------



## PsyCLown (1/6/16)

Does it work fine in wattage mode?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/6/16)

Just double check which coil is in there. The Ni should fire fine in temp mode but don't attempt it in wattage mode because it gives of a toxic vapor when very hot. If it is the SS coil then either will fire it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (1/6/16)

Do not run nickel coils in wattage mode, bad juju that. Check the resistance showing on your mod and see if it is close to what the coil states. Could also be a dud coil


----------



## Wapenson (2/6/16)

Thank you so much, it seems that is was the resistance that was wrong. Seems to be working fine for now.


----------

